# Cyberlink Power Cinema go away ! Or at least wait to be asked!



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

I have a HP laptop that has PowerCinema application pre-installed. 

The problem is everytime a CD is put into the pc the Powercinema software takes over, and takes ages to shutdown again


I cannot find a route to uninstalling this application, or changing its settings to stop it from auto-starting everytime a CD is put in the tray.

Can anybody help?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

start>control panel>appearance and themes>folder options> then click file types & scroll down til u find cd or dvd etc & change the way the application starts or is associated with that process


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

Thanks for that 
But I was hoping to find Preferenes in my Cyberlink Power Cinema 4. to enable me to set it up how i wanted it.
But no matter what i click on nothing like that comes up
Its not even in Add and Remove Programs to get rid of it if all else fails.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried disabling it in 

Start run msconfig from start up


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

Done that now thanks 

But is there no way to get into the programs settings or uninstall option?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not familar with that particular application .. but stick around someone will have an answer for you


----------

